# In Case Anyone is Interested.....



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Any folk who wish to trawl through the Strange Magic of: series of remembrances of past groups and artists can now--with this new software--easily tap into the archive by merely typing The Strange Magic of: into the Search box.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

This is what you'll find - Seems to be about 120 titles - Wildly impressive range of selections - Depth and breadth - My compliments.

Note: I did an "Advanced search" so that only threads with the words "Strange Magic" will appear.









Search results for query: "strange magic"







www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice to know. I've enjoyed reading many of your series before and it would be interested to explore the ones I'm not familiar. The diversity of selection speaks to my own very broad, varied tastes.


----------

